# More NorCal ADBA Pics



## Elvisfink

Here's a few more shot from the NorCal ADBA show May 21-22 2011.


----------



## performanceknls

Great pictures! I am so jealous of your camera


----------



## Sadie

I love that little black dog.. And that second dog gorgeous bulldogs!


----------



## Elvisfink

Sadie said:


> I love that little black dog.. And that second dog gorgeous bulldogs!


I don't like that back dog at all!!! It beat Earl all weekend long!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

awesome pics Doug, love your camera. Some nice lookin bulldogs


----------



## Sadie

Elvisfink said:


> I don't like that back dog at all!!! It beat Earl all weekend long!!!


:rofl:BAHAHAHAHA! Earl is still my favorite red dog's have something those black dog's just lack! hahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great pics!!!!! Lori looks so happy with that trophy  You guys did a great job with Earl he's the man


----------



## Black Rabbit

Sadie said:


> :rofl:BAHAHAHAHA! Earl is still my favorite red dog's have something those black dog's just lack! hahahaha


That's why I got a seal dog, he's black and red


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Sweet photos!

There are soooo many events on the west coast & norcal. East coast & south east coast needs more events like these


----------



## American_Pit13

Lex's Guardian said:


> There are soooo many events on the west coast & norcal. East coast & south east coast needs more events like these


This is one of the reason I so much enjoy CA. However for the last couple years they have been trying to pass a mandatory spay/neuter for the entire state and the fact of how much revenue will be lost from dog shows alone, much less vets and pet supply stores is outrageous.

If it ever passes we are going to Lisas


----------



## circlemkennels

awesome pics


----------



## ames

loved looking at these pictures, great shots!


----------



## American_Pit13

Elvisfink said:


>


 You can tell they are litter mates


----------



## meno222

Elvisfink said:


> I don't like that back dog at all!!! It beat Earl all weekend long!!!


i know you don't mean it,anyways thanks for taking beautiful pics of my dog and for letting me try out your lens for a couple of shots...not to many people would do that.... now i have to save my pennies to get that lens, and congrats. on your wins with your dog....


----------



## Elvisfink

meno222 said:


> i know you don't mean it,anyways thanks for taking beautiful pics of my dog and for letting me try out your lens for a couple of shots...not to many people would do that.... now i have to save my pennies to get that lens, and congrats. on your wins with your dog....


Of course I meant it! Just kidding! Come on I was the first one clapping and the first one to congratulate you. It was great meeting you in person and you and your dog earn every win you got!!! Congratulations on a clean sweep this weekend!.


----------



## aus_staffy

Elvisfink said:


>


Great shots! This one was my favourite. That dog looks like he's giving it everything for his owner/handler.


----------



## Celestial88

Great pictures of beautiful dogs! I love looking through ADBA show pictures.


----------



## Eric

Sadie said:


> I love that little black dog.. And that second dog gorgeous bulldogs!


I agree.. But I _might_ be a little biased towards black dogs 

Great pics Elvis, I'm still bummed I wasn't able to make it at the last minute. Earl looks super chill, he looks awesome


----------



## Sadie

aus_staffy said:


> Great shots! This one was my favourite. That dog looks like he's giving it everything for his owner/handler.


That is one of Ofk's dog's Maverick who is owned by Dan Grizz.


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a few more.


----------



## mr.jason24

Nice dogs....To me it looks as though their lacking something though.... Like 5 or 10 pounds... Jus' sayin'....


----------



## Elvisfink

mr.jason24 said:


> Nice dogs....To me it looks as though their lacking something though.... Like 5 or 10 pounds... Jus' sayin'....


I guess you're not use to seeing dogs that are in great condition.... Jus' sayin'...


----------



## mr.jason24

lol...great condition....:flush:


----------



## mr.jason24

lol....:rofl:


----------



## redog

Mav and grizz look real good! Good job Doug, Lori and Holly, Performance dogs rock!
How unfortunate that folks cant even identify a breed by its standard. american pitbull terrier, the original recipe. Not the mixed up dogs that the uneducated call a pitbull........


----------



## Black Rabbit

mr.jason24 said:


> lol...great condition....:flush:


Those dogs look great! That is what a true APBT Looks like!


redog said:


> Mav and grizz look real good! Good job Doug, Lori and Holly, Performance dogs rock!
> How unfortunate that folks cant even identify a breed by its standard. american pitbull terrier, the original recipe. Not the mixed up dogs that the uneducated call a pitbull........


:goodpost:
Word bossman!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

mr.jason24 said:


> Nice dogs....To me it looks as though their lacking something though.... Like 5 or 10 pounds... Jus' sayin'....


Looks like you just learned something new today . If they were 'underweight' they wouldn't be able to perform. Those are some stout dogs right there .



American_Pit13 said:


> This is one of the reason I so much enjoy CA. However for the last couple years they have been trying to pass a mandatory spay/neuter for the entire state and the fact of how much revenue will be lost from dog shows alone, much less vets and pet supply stores is outrageous.
> 
> If it ever passes we are going to Lisas


That's lame...Yeah law, economy & infrostructure wise could use some improvments.

Otherwise you guys have some kickA events


----------



## Sadie

mr.jason24 said:


> Nice dogs....To me it looks as though their lacking something though.... Like 5 or 10 pounds... Jus' sayin'....


I am going to ask you keep your rude comment's to yourself. You have posted in a few other threads about other member's dogs being underweight and needing to be fed. If I catch you insulting another member's dog again I am banning you. If you came here to troll you picked the wrong forum. I have posted an example of what skinny and conditioned should look like. These dog's most of them are APBT's they are not bullies there is a very big difference and I encourage you to educate yourself about the two breeds. These dog's are also conditioned and beautiful examples of what a well cared for, well conditioned dog should look like. You have no idea how much work it takes to get a dog in this kind of shape. Feeding is essential to a well defined lean athlete. Muscle cannot be retained by starving a dog. When you starve the body you loose muscle this is a FACT! Also to build muscle and maintain overall mass protein must be added to the diet.

Skinny underfed emaciated










Conditioned lean athlete excellent muscle tone and definition a starved dog can not maintain muscle in order to maintain muscle a dog must be getting adequate amounts of protein or muscle is lost do your research!


----------



## Elvisfink

mr.jason24 said:


> lol...great condition....:flush:


Mr.jason24 I was politely censored for making a disparaging comment comparing your dog to a mostly herbivorous mammal in sub-Saharan Africa. You've only posted 7 times and half have been very sarcastic. You need to peruse gopitbull.com and learn. You may not be a fan of Game Breed dogs, but you shouldn't put them down for the simple fact that without them you wouldn't own the type of dog you say you have. I hope you read a lot more before you post again.If you do stick around I promise you, you'll learn a lot about the breed here on gopitbull.com.
Cheers,
EF

P.S. I was the one that hit you with the negative reputation. Just so you know how offended I was by your post. I have only hit the negative button 4 times in almost 3 years.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Sadie said:


> I am going to ask you keep your rude comment's to yourself. You have posted in a few other threads about other member's dogs being underweight and needing to be fed. If I catch you insulting another member's dog again I am banning you. If you came here to troll you picked the wrong forum. I have posted an example of what skinny and conditioned should look like. These dog's most of them are APBT's they are not bullies there is a very big difference and I encourage you to educate yourself about the two breeds. These dog's are also conditioned and beautiful examples of what a well cared for, well conditioned dog should look like. You have no idea how much work it takes to get a dog in this kind of shape. Feeding is essential to a well defined lean athlete. Muscle cannot be retained by starving a dog. When you starve the body you loose muscle this is a FACT! Also to build muscle and maintain overall mass protein must be added to the diet.
> 
> Skinny underfed emaciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conditioned lean athlete excellent muscle tone and definition a starved dog can not maintain muscle in order to maintain muscle a dog must be getting adequate amounts of protein or muscle is lost do your research!


:goodpost::clap: *takes a bow* well said!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Must spread the love before giving to Sadie again.


----------



## Sadie

LOL It's ok I know you WUBS ME!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## American_Pit13

mr.jason24 said:


> Nice dogs....To me it looks as though their lacking something though.... Like 5 or 10 pounds... Jus' sayin'....


Looks to me like your lacking in education on the subject you felt the need to open your mouth on.. Just sayin.:hammer: My dog is in there and all these dogs in in fabulous shape rather than the normal obesity that people see which not only causes joint issues but can also cause type 2 diabetes. It is not healthy for a dog or person to be over weight.


----------



## performanceknls

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few more.


That is an awesome dog anyone know who it is? It looks like the male version of Ivy.



>


*This is another beautiful perfect example of an APBT, oh wait I bred that one! LMAO ok sorry I couldn't help it *


----------



## Sadie

Lisa I don't know the name of the first dog but I am almost positive it's an OFRN bred dog looks like it could have come from Flametree.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

performanceknls said:


> That is an awesome dog anyone know who it is? It looks like the male version of Ivy.


It reminds me of an inferno dog but don't think it's the same one  though I know one of those dogs are an inferno recipe


----------



## American_Pit13

I would have to agree this is one fine looking APBT Lisa


----------



## bahamutt99

Just think, if people could get themselves half as conditioned as these ADBA dogs, the world would be so much healthier. Look at how hard these gym geeks push themselves with the grunting and the protein shakes and all that. But a dog is expected to be a slab of grass-fed beef with a side of bacon and cottage cheese. Gross. Someone should do a study and see which dogs live longer: the regularly-worked athletes or the + 5-10 lbs sub-Saharan whatchamaevers.


----------



## Sadie

bahamutt99 said:


> Just think, if people could get themselves half as conditioned as these ADBA dogs, the world would be so much healthier. Look at how hard these gym geeks push themselves with the grunting and the protein shakes and all that. But a dog is expected to be a slab of grass-fed beef with a side of bacon and cottage cheese. Gross. Someone should do a study and see which dogs live longer: the regularly-worked athletes or the + 5-10 lbs sub-Saharan whatchamaevers.


Like a supersize me for dogs LOL


----------



## Mach0

Good job !!!! Nice pics


----------



## Mach0

bahamutt99 said:


> Just think, if people could get themselves half as conditioned as these ADBA dogs, the world would be so much healthier. Look at how hard these gym geeks push themselves with the grunting and the protein shakes and all that. But a dog is expected to be a slab of grass-fed beef with a side of bacon and cottage cheese. Gross. Someone should do a study and see which dogs live longer: the regularly-worked athletes or the + 5-10 lbs sub-Saharan whatchamaevers.


I agree. Ppl say to me- your dogs are so lean lol. I tell them they are healthy and can run for hours. Lol


----------



## Firehazard

GREAT DOGS!!!!!!!! I love inferno dogs, some real good stuff as well as flametree.. I think I seen a bolio dog on page 1 without the ears cropped, thats a nice lil black dog and I could swear I seen somthing from PKs yard.. :clap: all beautiful dogs all beautiful shots!!! .. :goodpostingElvisfink.... .. . @ the health comment .. .. .. you are what you eat ... .. .. what you eat aids/alters your chemistry ... Live Pure.. Be Pure... "And take time to wiggle your toes in the grass"


----------



## Elvisfink

performanceknls said:


> That is an awesome dog anyone know who it is? It looks like the male version of Ivy.


Lori and I said the same thing. It's a FlameTree dog.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [76363] :: FLAMETREE ARECHIGA'S ZAPATA


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Nice photos! Gorgeous dogs you have


----------



## Eric

performanceknls said:


> *This is another beautiful perfect example of an APBT, oh wait I bred that one! LMAO ok sorry I couldn't help it *


I lol'd :roll:

Great pics Elvis!! I never knew they weighed dogs like that either, I just figured that they had a normal scale on the ground haha.

Was that for the weight pull participants?


----------



## performanceknls

Elvisfink said:


> Lori and I said the same thing. It's a FlameTree dog.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [76363] :: FLAMETREE ARECHIGA'S ZAPATA


Sweet! That is one nice dog


----------



## redog

Its really funny that Im a rescuer from Chitown and I can tell you who the breeder was on most of the dogs at that show. Im starting to think that cali has some of the best adba dogs out there. GA better step it up!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

redog said:


> Its really funny that Im a rescuer from Chitown and I can tell you who the breeder was on most of the dogs at that show. Im starting to think that cali has some of the best adba dogs out there. GA better step it up!!!


I had no idea you were a rescuer until now...lol:hammer:


----------



## Sadie

I knew that was a flametree dog. I know my dogs! LOL


----------



## redog

Lex's Guardian said:


> I had no idea you were a rescuer until now...lol:hammer:


The best way to save a dogs life is to educate as many people as I can. this is just my tiny world inside the big picture! I wish I could do more


----------



## Southern Inferno

performanceknls said:


> Sweet! That is one nice dog


That is one of Zs offspring. Z bred to Flametree's Cherry
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [337631] :: FLAMETREE'S DUBLIN


----------



## redog

Southern Inferno said:


> That is one of Zs offspring. Z bred to Flametree's Cherry
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [337631] :: FLAMETREE'S DUBLIN


Man I love those dogs. You guys have that stunning RED thing that is unmistakable.


----------



## bahamutt99

To answer the question asked earlier, yes, the weighing is for the weight pull dogs. Some clubs have a digital vet scale, but those are more expensive, so a lot of them use the hanging scales. It can be a real mind-blower for a green dog. We try to hang our dogs regularly at home as we're closing in on a pull. (That sounds so bad. LOL!)


----------



## noodlesgranny

redog said:


> Mav and grizz look real good! Good job Doug, Lori and Holly, Performance dogs rock!........


There was one more Performance dog there too. Little Miss Crixus!


----------

